# What is the Martial arts code of conduct for Instructors?



## debrarae (Sep 18, 2006)

I am considering the Martial Arts for my Children.  I saw the
code of conduct for the 'students'.  Yet I saw none for the
instructors.

As my children are special needs they respond negatively to
being demeaned, and to corporal punishement (designed to humilate
student - rather then to instruct).

My children are well behaved, and have been mainstreamed into regular education (and there have been no problems).

All I want to know is, precisely what is the instructor allowed or NOT ALLOWED to do to a student?

Sincerly,
debrarae


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2006)

I for one have *NEVER* seen an instructor humiliate or demean a student..I have seen young students scolded for no paying attention or for not following instructions and made to do push ups BUT *NEVER* corporal punisment..At an Okinawa school I visited Sensei walked around with a bamboo stick and would tap a students foot or arm so it would slide back to the correct position in a chosen stance..You need to visit a few schools and observe classes, if possible make a appointment to talk wth the instructor and voice your concerns..I'm sure the other will have better info...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 18, 2006)

The code of conduct you saw is not a univeral thing, it could even be limited to the one school.  How instructors treat and discipline students will vary widely from school to school.  Martial arts is a unregulated industry and there are no "special" rules that govern us.  Just the same laws that govern everyone.


----------



## debrarae (Sep 18, 2006)

I observed one class where a student did shout at an instructor.

The instructor then took away the student's belt (which I thought was a GOOD punishment).

Then the instructor made the student stand in the corner (which I also thought wasa GOOD Punishment).

But then, the instructor made the student kneel infront of him.  Then he slapped the student in the face really hard - TWICE.

Is that legal by the code of conduct?  

I mean yes the student disrespected the instructor, but is it LEGAL for the instructor to make the student kneel infront of him and then strike the said student twice in the face hard enough to leave marks?

I agree with stripping someone of their belt when disrespectful to those of higher rank.  I even agree with expulsion.  But this?

I don't want to subject my kids to the type of treatment, which will only harm and not instruct them.

sincerly,
debrarae


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 18, 2006)

There is no code of conduct for martial arts instructors, although child abuse laws still have to be followed.  You should probably report this to the police.


----------



## debrarae (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you.

I'll tell the mother of the child that.

I just wanted to make certain for my children's safety that this was not a 'common' practice.

sincerly,
debrarae


----------



## Shotochem (Sep 18, 2006)

debrarae said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'll tell the mother of the child that.
> 
> ...


 
I recommend staying and watching your childrens classes until you feel comfortable with the instruction they are getting.  Any decent instructor should not have a problem with this.  They may ask you to stay out of eyesight of the kids as to not be a distraction but you should be allowed to observe.  If not move on.  There are many MA schools out there and we should be comfortable with the kind of instruction we recieve.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 18, 2006)

That "code of conduct" you spoke of does not really exist.  It is completely different from school to school.  It is up to you to investigate the individual school and see how the teachers treat the kids there.

Also, if you were in a class where the teacher slapped the child, I would hope you left immediately.  There is no justifying that.  Personally, I would have left and brought every parent and child with me.

AoG


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 18, 2006)

debrarae said:


> I am considering the Martial Arts for my Children. I saw the
> code of conduct for the 'students'. Yet I saw none for the
> instructors.
> 
> ...


 
Take a meeting with potential instructors and watch them teach. You'll be able to get a sense of what you're looking for.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2006)

There are several good threads on the site about what to look for in a school - as a parent, many of the things you should look for are the same.

A few things to look for:

- parents/other family members/friends/prospective students are allowed to watch the class at any time
- you don't see anything that concerns you (like the event described above - that was not appropriate)
- behavior expectations are clearly stated, and consistently and appropriately enforced (taking belts, removing student from class, assigning pushups, etc, are appropriate - corporal punishment is not)
- students recieve positive _and_ negative feedback, and negative feedback is constructive (change this to make this better) rather than destructive (your technique is really bad)
- expectations are realistic, but still challenging

A few things that should concern you:

- classes are closed, with only students allowed in
- behavior expectations are unclear and/or inconsistently enforced; punishments for inappropriate behavior concern you in any way
- feedback is consistently negative
- anything else that you would object to in your child's P.E. teacher

Like any other activity, many very good martial artists were never taught how to teach what they know.  Also, many were trained in a time when corporal punishment was common, and commonly accepted.  That they were trained this way is not the fault of the instructor - but that doesn't make it acceptable for him/her to continue to teach that way.  Look around, ask parents of other kids who are in MA, and you will find a class that suits your children's interests and meets your parental standards for their instructor.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 18, 2006)

That instructor needs to get smacked.  Pushups, sit ups and taking the belt is good forms of punishment.  Even hard sparring with Sensei where sensei uses great control is good but hitting a student like that is not cool.  Conditioning drills are something different.

A good instructor will be able to conform to your childrens needs.


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 18, 2006)

not a code of conduct... but worth a read.


The relationship of the instructor to the training hall is very difficult to define, as it encompasses many varying aspects of life.  The instructor must flow through the student in many levels of communication and reach to the far corners of his life.  The instructor is a father and at times , a mother; an advisor and a chastiser. The instructor though different, is the same as everyone else. He is human and deserves respect, for he has traveled very long upon the way. 
The instructor is a good teacher.  By this, it is meant that he can convey the appropriate knowledge to his students at the correct time in the best manner. He must be able to see them and their problems as they seldom can - impartially.  The instructor shows no favor. As progression is attained he becomes harder on those who progress. He is kind but firm to the beginners on the path.   
He advises in an appropriate manner on the inner spiritual aspects of the art.  He always has a friendly ear to listen, but is not outwardly moved. Many people are unable to see the instructor properly.  They tend to seem him as a teacher or friend.  He is neither.  He is both.  He is more. He sees a student in a free way, unmoved by the external face or appearance, and helps in the best way.  If he has to be hard, he is so. If he has to be soft, he is so. His attitudes are in the best interest of the student. 
Often the instructor may test his students by taking views diametrically opposed to theirs and watch their reaction.  He will seldom openly praise. In the martial arts, silence is the best praise. He will note what affects the student in and out of the training hall, how he acts towards his friends, family, fellow students; and act accordingly. He will say nothing when he should speak.  He is kind and understanding. He can be hard. He can be compassionate.  Through all these externals, his heart is forever with them. He listens when they speak and understands their feelings. He is unmoved but can move charitably if necessary. 
He is active in a subdued way.  He gives while others take, and asks no reward.  He is sad. He is happy. He is let down. He is uplifted. He holds to the way, for that way is him.   
Through outside may change, the instructor does not; though he can adapt at will, he inward ideals are always there. 
He may be abused, but he thanks in return; blamed or criticized, he persists.  He persists when there is no reason to, that is why he is a Master. 
On the average, it takes 2,000 students to produce one good master/martial arts instructor. If you have one - take good care of him.


----------



## charyuop (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know here in the USA, but in my country (Italy) parents cna stay and watch the whole class everyday if it is a minor, it is their right.


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

charyuop said:


> I don't know here in the USA, but in my country (Italy) parents cna stay and watch the whole class everyday if it is a minor, it is their right.


 
You'll find the same in the USA.  A good school will ENCOURAGE the parents to stay and watch their children every day.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 19, 2006)

The instructor should be a model of what he or she is training the child to become-


----------



## charyuop (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm using my husbands log on. I hope its ok to do this. While I was taking MA classes, to go further up in the belting system we had to be able to teach classes. When you sign up for classes he has a disclaimer for the student and parent if student was a minor to read and sign. It stated that when students were ready they would be teaching classes.  When I started there was a 14 year old teaching my class.  You better bet I  did what I was told.  He didn't let it go to his head that he was only 14 and teaching adults class.  He was a great teacher too.  I was able to teach both the kids class and the adult class. I enjoyed teaching the kids much more than the adult. The kids listened more than the adults. WHen I had a child or adult not doing what asked they would do push ups. If it continued to happen I would ask them to leave the class. That would break the kids hearts because at the end of class we would play dodge ball. We used dodge ball as a way to think of reacting and for movement. And for the plain fun of it.  When the adults were asked to leave it just embarased them. I didn't yell you leave now. I walked calmly up to them and in a low voice said to them please leave. If they refused to go, the next day the Master would take care of it. I didn't have to do this very often. Thank goodness. I hated asking students to leave. Ok, I'm done now lol.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2006)

debrarae said:


> I mean yes the student disrespected the instructor, but is it LEGAL for the instructor to make the student kneel infront of him and then strike the said student twice in the face hard enough to leave marks?


 
No.  It isn't legal.  Even though some kids with potty mouths may very well deserve it (for example, making death threats to the teacher, cursing out the teacher with foul language, sexually harassing other students, etc), it should not be the sensei's position to administer such punishment.  That's for the parents to decide.  

The most that the sensei should have done would be to tear up the student's contract, and give him the boot, to never come back.  




> I don't want to subject my kids to the type of treatment, which will only harm and not instruct them.


 

Not only does this harm the child in question, but also creates an unhealty environment of fear.  Children should be encouraged to learn, but having them try to perform out of the fear of getting hit by the instructor isn't productive.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 20, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> You'll find the same in the USA. A good school will ENCOURAGE the parents to stay and watch their children every day.


 

I actually don't encourage parents to watch all the time.  I've found they're often a distraction to the kid, and that I frequently have fewer problems with a kid's self-discipline in class when the parents aren't there.  And then you have the parents from hell, who disrupt the entire class/activity with their lousy behavior.  (You know...the same ones that get kicked out of soccer games or other youth sports or drive their school teachers crazy, too.)

But -- parents are always welcome to watch class, and we make it a point to invite them to class when kids are being promoted or for special events.

I'd be very suspicious of any teacher who wouldn't let parents watch classes; I can't help but suspect there's a reason!


----------

